# My new/not as old truck!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well I didnt like just get it but in January if no one knows I got a 1994 Chevy k1500 Z71 silverado.
my 1992 that most of you remember ended up having too much rust, well we could fix it but it would have cost us a bunch of money. so we decided to just go buy another one that didnt have any rust.
so we found this truck for $1,200. absolutely no rust, 164,xxx miles, 350 small block in it, automatic trans. power driver seat, bucket seats w/center console, power windows &power door locks, all the goodies, a stepside which I've learned to really like the looks of.
all it needs is paint and the money I get for selling my other truck to the parts yard is going to pay for my enitre paint job. gonna get it painted red with a black 2 tone. it was originally red, then the guy decided to primer it which most of the primer needs resanded so I'll have them just sand it completely down and re primer it.
and it needs a chevy grille in it since it has a GMC grille and its a chevy not a gmc and I like the chevy grille better anyway.

so far I've put a summit racing/K&N cold air intake kit in it, Hedman street Hedders and my flowmaster true dual exhaust with flowmaster 40 mufflers and some 3.5" chrome angle cut exhaust tips, and its got a throttle body spacer.
I've also swapped a few interior parts from my other truck to this one that needed replaced, and then painted grey to match this one's interior.
then after I get this one painted I will put an Edelbrock Performer intake manifold on it and a chip/programmer for my truck which I've found and then I should be super happy with how it runs. it runs great now but I know I can easily get it to run better without doing anything internally since I'm not messing with the inside of it.
and I'm gonna keep the motor out of my other truck since its the same motor and when this one gets a bunch of miles on it I will rebuild the other motor and do an engine swap when it gets a butt load of miles on it which will prob. be a while.

I'll update pics of it when I get it painted and btw those tires and wheels on it came off my other truck, I got some cleaner chevy wheels for it that I'm gonna put those tires on so I'll have some rims that arent all scratched up and what not.
here it is.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

awesome looking truck Clint :thumbs_up


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW That is a great looking truck for $1200 and over 164,000 miles. My buddy bought a dodge for $1000 and it looked like crap with a lot of rust. The step side is pretty cool looking.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice truck!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Great deal. Looks great


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking truck there. That was a good price too, good job with buying a chevy


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks clean and sweet!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys. I'm really happy with it, my other truck that I had was $1,075 and this one I got now was and is well worth more than I payed for it, and that price wasnt talked down for anything since after inspecting it and driving it, we knew it was very well worth it.
the one thing I remeber now thats bad about my exhaust tips going out at an angle and not stright out the back is that when it rains and the truck gets dirty, whatever those tires fling up goes on the tips. it rained hard yuesterday and we drove my truck and today I was outside cleaning and polishing those tips and my chrome steps so they dont stain on me since in my family, we are crazy about keeping our vehicles looking sharp which is why I am so eager to get it painted since I have like nothing at all to shine up except the tires and the chrome on it lol!

I'll keep y'all updated on the truck. hopefully this weekend I'll b able 2 take the other truck to the salvage yard so I will have my money for my paint job, then I can get it painted and get some pics of it the way I am picturing it to be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet truck do you know the MPG yet?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet Clint. Id guess around 16 mpg. Might get 18 though. Just depends on how he drives it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I notice you have a ministry called "Crossheirs" Lol I'm part of one called "Crosshorn"!!! Oh btw nice truck!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> Sweet Clint. Id guess around 16 mpg. Might get 18 though. Just depends on how he drives it.


 Yup that's what I'd say.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I dont know exactly yet since my sending unit (what tells u your fuel guage how much is in the tank) is needing replaced but I'm am guessing 15-18 especially since I got that cold air intake on it with headers &dual exhaust which will let my truck breathe much better so I definitely should get more mpg.
and I dont run my truck to the ground at all, I just kinda baby it but not like a grandma, and then every now and then I get on it to remember that its got some power behind it and to really hear the exhaust growl lol and them flowmasters really do make it growl!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya my dad and I took over an outdoor ministry that was in Georgia, they gave it to us since thats what they felt God was pushing them to do, and we got to know them and still do know them guys really well, so were continuing it down here in Florida and wherever else God takes us to.


parkerd said:


> I notice you have a ministry called "Crossheirs" Lol I'm part of one called "Crosshorn"!!! Oh btw nice truck!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks really good Clint!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

jaho said:


> Great looking truck there. That was a good price too, good job with buying a chevy


Yes. Chevy ROCKS!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I like chevys trucks althoguh if I had a diesel I would probabaly lean towards Ford but my dad when he had gassers he always had Chevys and I definitely like mine, not much different than the new ones as far as design does, how they drive/handle, and the frame design is mostly the same in some ways cause the 88-98 chevys were completely redesigned from the 73-87 chevys which were really good trucks too, but the year range of my truck resembles the new ones cause the new ones' design is pretty much around the 88-98 chevys which is why I like mine so much. it rides very comfortable, is easy to drive, fun to drive, has good power, and can haul a load if you need to and can go just about anywhere you want it to and to me they are pretty tough and durable trucks.
for example my other truck although rusty and crusty as it was had over 226k miles on it, nothing rebuilt or new in it, it had a rear main seal that was leaking oil which if u get a 2 pieve rear main seal is a pretty simple fix, but it ran great, never broke down on me, didnt act up at all, ran good and strong, and this one hasnt had any big problems, the only thing were gonna have to do to the motor is probably adjust the timing since it seems that it is off my a little whicb isnt a big deal at all.
so I definitely like my truck, and will like it even more once I can finally get it painted, urgh!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Frankly all the new trucks suck. Diesel and gas get about the same mpg. If you want a diesel look in the 95 range for Fords and Dodges both had great diesel engines then. If you want gas then all the 90 era trucks are good. The only way to keep a truck running is to take GOOD care of it. Thats the number one thing with anything. Thats completely irrelevant but just thought I would type it up.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh ya trust me I know that to keep a vehicle alive u got to take care of it and keep it maintained, and thats no problem for me since I take care of my stuff.
if I needed a diesel or had one, I'd want a 2003 Ford F-250 with the 6.0L powerstroke diesel instead of the older 7.3L powerstroke that the older ford diesels had up to 2003. my dad's ford is an 03 f-350 and only 2003 did the turbo have a more noticeable turbo whistle because of its structure, the main advantage of the 6L powerstroke is the turbo on it spools up really quick compared to the 7.3l, but theyre all good and reliable, but I dont need a diesel or plan on having one anytime soon, so I'll keep with my good ol' chevy 350's.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I took my truck in to Maaco Tuesday to get it painted, a few weeks ago I went in there for a written estimate and then searched around locally to compare prices. so Maaco gets to paint it. It ended up costing me/will end up costing me $1,175.50, thats them sanding it completely down, doing the little body work it needs, then priming it, painting it along with the door jambs, and then putting another clear coat on top of the clear coat thats mixed in with the final coat of paint. They said it might be done Saturday but I figured it's be sometime Monday or Tuesday once its done. Now I just gotta buy a chevy grille for it since I dont want that GMC grille since I didnt have them paint it and I want the chevy grille for it which I can get brand new for $75 to my door, I just gotta earn up that money since I sold my older rusty truck for $800 and used that money and the money I allready have for my paint job.
I'll definitely post some pics of it when I get it all buttoned back up since I took all the steps and bumpers off of it.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

What color are you gettin it painted


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice! Yeah, I'm curious too; what color are you getting?


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cant wait for the pics!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

its gonna be a very very dark metallic red, the color is called magic red. the color I was trying to get closest to is called corvette anniversary red, u can look up the color on google images and thats the color I was trying to get closest to since that color to me will look awesome even without the black 2 tone since I didnt go with a 2 tone. Also with the extra clear coat on top of it all it should have even more depth to the paint job. But one I get it back, I have to save up for the Chevy grille so I'm trying to sell my Fatboys since I dont want them no more and can use that money to get a new grille. Then, I got to go buy some of my factory emblems like the Z71 stickers, one of the 1500 emblems since one of the ones I have the bowtie on it is gone, then I got to buy the rubber molding strip that goes on the sides of the truck as well. I got to get the Chevrolet logo that goes across the tailgate too, and then buy some adhesive so I can put my Silverado emblems on the cab corners and then buy some bed liner to roll in the bed since I told them to leave the inside of the bed unpainted casue I'm gonna get some bedliner for it.
some people wouldn't mind the truck without all the logos and wehat not but for me, if the truck had them on it when it came from the dealership back in 1994, then they need to be on it now. I like factory looks with a slight touch of custom to it.
I'm going 2 eventually buy a billet grille for the chevy front end that I need to get soon, and then put some euro style headlights, parking lights, and then some LED tail lights which look really cool.

I hope my truck will be done tomorrow which it might but if not hopefully Monday or Tuesday at the latest. I'll definitely post pics when I get it home from Maaco and have spend the near $1,200 to make it shine lol!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

You should get the camo z71 stickers they are sweet. They look just like the factory ones except theyre camo.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought about getting them, but I am going to go with some black Z71 logos that are outlined in silver since it'd match my truck realy well, and I want to buy some silver pinstripe and pinstripe the truck close to the top of the fenders.

my truck should all painted and ready from Maaco either today or tomorrow, I'm really hoping its today since I got donw with my school work in an hour and a half and will be pretty bored today if my truck's not done. I cant wait to see what my truck looks like with a paint job instead of the dull gray primer it was lol!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

You MUST post pics as soon as you get it!!!!


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have had my 94 Z71 Sierra since I bought it in 1995. 170Km on it . Has been good to me. Mine has the standard (not step side) box. Good luck.

Mach 10


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome truck man i love me GMC's and Chevy's


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks. Hopefully today is the day to get it, it's been a week since I took it in there, and they said when I took it in there that it might be done that Saturday, well its Tuesday now so if its not done today it will definitely be done tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure it should be done today and I am super excited to see it painted and not in primer anymore!

my other truck had the standard/fleetside bed on it, but I actually like the stepside. I've never been a fan of stepsides but I like the way this one looks.
I'll definitely be taking some pics of it when I bring it home, it wont have the new grille on it yet since I dont have any money to but the grille but you'll still get to see what the paint job looks like.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cant wait to see this thing!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice truck without the paint job, BEAST truck painted!!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you get the truck back today???


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I went Wednesday to get it and it looked really good but they didnt take all the imperfections out of the tailgate like they were supposed to and there was some bubbles in the paint on the driverside bed on the top of the fender which he said is something with the fiberglass, so theyre gonna fix it and the only thing theyre gonna charge me on the repair is for the fiberglass work on that fender but they'll pay for the paint to repair it and for finishing that tailgate, but other than that the truck looked super amazing, the red is very very dark which I like and the paint job is nearly flawless, no other imperfections on it at all and it just looks really awesome, I wish I had taken pics of it to share with yall. The guy said it should be done early this next week since he said he'd get his guys right onto working on it. Now I got to buy a grille for it if I can earn up $70 soon!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Called Maaco Today (Monday). They said that its in the body shop getting the body work done, they had some sort of dealio with other cars or something so they couldnt get to working on it immediately. He said tomorrow it should have paint on it since when I called about 20 min. ago it was getting the body work done to it, so that means that the area needing repaired has allready been sanded down. now they gotta do the work, then prime and paitn it so I guess tomorrow afternoon I will have it, but IF not I will definitely have it Wednesday, but I'm praying for tomorrow!
Also I ordered my new grille for my truck Saturday night, I'm on spring break now so I'm just piddling around the house trying to find stuff to do lol its terribly hot out as well hahaha!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

91 degrees here.. What is it down there Clint?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been 92ish maybe 94, all I can say is that this week I've been waxing/detailing that black trailer thats behind my truck in the picture and its so stinking hot even in the shade that I'm just dripping sweat even if I'm not trying to work up a sweat! It's not too bad in the evenings though. my mom and I got for a bke ride at about 7pm and its not all that bad, but in the heat of the day its miserable, and its not even summer!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha yuuup... Good ole Florida... :teeth:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep its too hot out.
my truck was going to be ready today but the paint on the fender bubbles up again, so they had to go and take that fender off and are gonna completely re-do that fender, they guy said I should definitely have the truck tomorrow so I just am praying that it wont do it again.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow.. Quite a long time for just a paint job....


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

weel you have to keep in mind they had to sand down the primer , then the paint that was under the primer, do the bodywork on it, then prime and paint it, paint the door jambs, and now they have been having to sand down that left fender to repaint it and it messed up again so they are having to redo that whole rear fender to fix the problem for sure. But the guy that weve been talking to that works there said I should definitely have it today unless something really crazu happens which he doesnt think will happebn since it seems they got the problem figured out now.
got to call them at 2pm to see if its done and if so my dad and I are gonna go get it, and tomorrow or friday my grille is supposed to be here so if I get my truck back today everything will work out great Lord willing.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I could have someone here do it for you for 100$ and be done in 30 mins... What kinda design you like? Any letters?? xD


----------



## X-Count Mike (Feb 24, 2011)

My buddy just got his finished. Man is it awesome


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Look's great^ But I love any black car/truck....


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Clint your being a lot more patient than I would but atleast they are doing it right. Hope it looks sweet which im sure it will since its a chevy.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Clint your being a lot more patient than I would but atleast they are doing it right. Hope it looks sweet which im sure it will since its a chevy.


yet you drive Mopar... lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*ta-da! PICTURES AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

I picked it up yesterday, then I put the bumpers and steps opn it today and maybe 20 minutes aftre I got all that done my grille came. So then I put it on the truck, swapped out some stuff that I needed off of the grille that was on it. then I gently handwashed it since it had dust on it. I cant wax it until a month from now sicne I got to let the paint cure and completely settle in.
I absolutely love the color it is, not too dark but not bright, and it looks even better in the sunlight, and now that I got my new grille on it, it is just amazing. Now to get sopme silver pinstripe for it, and then put all the logos and emblems it should have on it and it will, well it allready is, the best looking 94 chevy I've ever seen. Once again, I am so impressed with this color, I want my bow painted this color lol!
I wish yall could see the metallic in that up close picture I put but the camera I used isnt the worlds best camera but it does the job hahaha!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Look's GREAT Clint!!!! Look's to be well worth the wait...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats what I thought too, its got some little blemishes in it that are very hard to see but for $1200 its a super great paint job, and I got a 5 year warranty on it too so if something goes wrong with it. I shouldve put some pics of the door jambs but theyre the same color as the outside lol and look just as great.


parkerd said:


> Look's GREAT Clint!!!! Look's to be well worth the wait...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks great clint, now we can both drive our chevys to the levy in complete style! :wink: are you gonna get a rhino spray in liner for it or something? you know you can get the liners to match the exact color of the truck! that would look awesome!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

That sounds sweet!!!!^^^


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks sic. Love the color!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great Clint!

I personally think a black bed liner would look best just so you have some contrast to the color, but that's just my opinion. Can't wait to see the completely finished truck!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the license plate is definately what catches my eye


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> Sweet Clint. Id guess around 16 mpg. Might get 18 though. Just depends on how he drives it.


not a chance on that kind of gas mileage i have a 94 chevy also with the 5.7 350 i get 12 in town and 14 on the highway i have a volant cold air intake and trans dapt. throttle body spacer with true duals out the back with no catalytic converter and 2 10 inch glasspacks


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gonna buy that Hurculiner DIY bedliner, and I'm going to go with black and I'm gonna also roll the tops of the bed since I know they'll get scratched up.
yep my grandfather gave me that liscense plate so I had to put it on the truck.

I am going to find out of the clean set of rims I have off of my parents Tahoe that they had (same body style as my truck) if they are the same luig pattern and if they are I'm gonna try to find me some used BF Goodrich Rugged trails, all terrains, or mud terrains for it that are maybe 1 size taller to fill in a little more of that gap in the fenders that the body lift gave me, so then I'll have some clean wheels, and soon I'm gonna get my Z71 decals, and some silver pinstripe, and then some euro-style taillights and headlights, and parklights to finish it all up.

but so far I'm really happy with it, and everyone thats seen my truck that I know thinks the color of it looks really good which I think so too.

I need to get the windows tinted pretty soon, since I will appreciate tinted windows once summer is here. Although it feels as hot as summer down here allready.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I bet your truck cackles a bunch with them glasspacks, thats why I went with the Flowmaster 40's, they dont have a bunch of cackle, more of a smooth growl I guess you cabn say, and it has a little bit of cackle when you get on it some.

I havent figured out what mpg I'm getting but I'm sure I'll get more than 14mpg on the highway, I have the same stuff on my truck as you do, K&N cold air intake, throttle body spacer, true dual exhaust with no cats on it, and I have headman long tube headers on mine, and soon I'm going to buy a G-Force chip for it which should give me a couple mroe mpg's and more power also.


archerykid12 said:


> not a chance on that kind of gas mileage i have a 94 chevy also with the 5.7 350 i get 12 in town and 14 on the highway i have a volant cold air intake and trans dapt. throttle body spacer with true duals out the back with no catalytic converter and 2 10 inch glasspacks


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> I bet your truck cackles a bunch with them glasspacks, thats why I went with the Flowmaster 40's, they dont have a bunch of cackle, more of a smooth growl I guess you cabn say, and it has a little bit of cackle when you get on it some.
> 
> I havent figured out what mpg I'm getting but I'm sure I'll get more than 14mpg on the highway, I have the same stuff on my truck as you do, K&N cold air intake, throttle body spacer, true dual exhaust with no cats on it, and I have headman long tube headers on mine, and soon I'm going to buy a G-Force chip for it which should give me a couple mroe mpg's and more power also.


no cackle just a deep loud growl i will take a video and post it on here one of these days 

as far as MPG good luck i know alot of people with these trucks and they all seem to get about the same as mine


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking truck now, I would agree that its the best looking 94 out there.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a whole new truck! I cant wait to get my chevy but I love my jeep for now, I just cant haul anything with it. But they are beasts in the mud!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep it sure does look like a brand new truck to me, actually it almost seems like a totally different truck.

archery kid I went with the flowmaster 40's on mine, and the main reason I did was because one day when we were at an audio place there was an 80's model chevy pickup and when he cranked it up I loved the sound it had and I knew that was the sound I wanted, so I asked him what mufflers he had on it and he told me he had some flowmaster 40's, so thats what I got. They got that deep, aggressive tone to them and when crusing you can hear it but it doesnt make too much noise cruzing so that u cant hear the person next to you until you step on the gas, then all you can hear is the truck.

But it still doesnt beat the sound my truck had when we had just open headers on it, man was it loud, my truck sounded like a drag car and it rattled the windows in my garage lol!

I almost want to put some cut-off pipes on ti where I can un-cap then to bypass the rest of the exhaust and have it run jyst headers so when I got a punk next to me at a traffic light I can just flip a switch and let him really hear my truck lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks, and its not done yet hahaha!


jaho said:


> Great looking truck now, I would agree that its the best looking 94 out there.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Very sweet Clint!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks.
my next step is tires. Sunday I took one of my wheels off to see if those wheels that I have are the same lug pattern as whats on my truck and they do fit perfectly. so now I have been checking craigslist for some used tires that are in good shape. I would want to go and get the new BF Goodrich Rugged Terrains but I'm not spending $200 a tire for them, I'll find some half tread left mud terrains or all terrains or some type and put them on my nice wheels that I got and then my truck will look even better to get rid of those pizza cutter tires it kinda has on it now lol!


----------

